# Do any of you all raise American Blues as meat rabbits?



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 24, 2013)

I currently raise mainly Silver Fox and Harlequins and have added red and black New Zealands to the Harlequins for growth.  I found a really sweet American Blue doe and am thinking of getting a couple more since they are a rare heritage breed but was wondering what folks thought of them as breeders and producers?

Thanks!

Kitty

World Tree Rabbitry


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 25, 2013)

I have some. I had a doe that had 10 babies. We just processed our first ones. They were very meaty. I had a litter of NZ born around the same time, and I think
the blues have out grown them! Great breed.


----------



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 26, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I have some. I had a doe that had 10 babies. We just processed our first ones. They were very meaty. I had a litter of NZ born around the same time, and I think
> the blues have out grown them! Great breed.


Well that is good to know! Thanks! I am seriously thinking of getting a few breeders after I move and have a bigger rabbitry.  The blue and white girl I have is adorable and very sweet.


----------



## Citylife (Sep 26, 2013)

I have butchered a few so far and have not been disappointed.
Good luck in your ventures.
I do have blues available from time to time.


----------



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 27, 2013)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I have butchered a few so far and have not been disappointed.
> Good luck in your ventures.
> I do have blues available from time to time.


Hi, thanks! That is good to hear. I am looking forward to expanding after I have my new rabbitry set up.  You, unfortunately are a little far from me! I am on the east coast, Delaware!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 27, 2013)

WorldTree, I may know someone in PA who has Americans.  Not sure if they have any available.  Let me know if you want me to check.


----------



## WorldTreeRabbitry (Sep 28, 2013)

Citylife said:
			
		

> WorldTree, I may know someone in PA who has Americans.  Not sure if they have any available.  Let me know if you want me to check.


Citylife, yeah, that would be great. It will probably be a month or two before I can get any but it would be good to know if they plan to breed or have some little ones that will be ready in the a bit.  Thanks!


----------



## ruckusred (Nov 9, 2013)

If you're still looking for American Blues, I have a very sweet doe who is just of age, her sister who can be a bit grumpy but has great form, as well as a buck who's ready to breed. I'm in central NJ, but would be willing to travel if you could come north a bit. I was about to start raising them for meat, but had a last minute relocation and I'll have to postpone my venture for now.
Feel free to message me if you're interested.


----------



## SunBurned Rabbitry (Dec 1, 2013)

we only breed American Blues for now... we processed our first litter about a month ago... i had let them grow out longer than usual because i wanted to try tanning their pelts... they were about 6.5 lbs on average live weight... i didnt weigh any of them after processing... however we have raised and processed nzw's and californians... i think the nzw x cali has more meat on them... but they were very comparable to pure nzw kits... but i get blue pelts from these rabbits lol


----------



## Citylife (Dec 7, 2013)

I agree with Sunburned, they are not quite as meaty as the commercialized breeds which I also have.  As with most of us who are raising Americans, there are a few things to work on with them.  I can say one thing, I sure like there disposition.


----------



## Frenchblackcopper (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all,new here but came to read more about rabbits.We are getting started in ALL 3 colors of Americans and 7 colors of Silver Foxes in February.I've e-mailed and talked to many who raise the Americans and seems several breeders out there do not have parent stock that will meet the standards when it comes to age vs weight. The post above about 6.5 lbs ave. live weight makes me wonder what age they were,or indeed are from inferior breeding stock since they was so light weight?


----------



## Citylife (Dec 11, 2013)

"The post above about 6.5 lbs ave. live weight makes me wonder what age they were,or indeed are from inferior breeding stock since they was so light weight?"
If you re-read the post Frenchblackcopper you will see that is the weight they were butchered at.  Not adult weight or size.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 11, 2013)

"The post above about 6.5 lbs ave. live weight makes me wonder what age they were,or indeed are from inferior breeding stock since they was so light weight?"
If you re-read the post Frenchblackcopper you will see that is the weight they were butchered at.  Not adult weight or size.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a pair of American blues. They are big rabbits!


----------

